# Does your Golden retrieve?



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh dear god.. yes. Jenny has gone RETRIEVE MAD. I always wanted a "stick dog." She lives for fetch. She'll go after that dang ball for a mile and if she loses it, she perseveres. On the matter of bringing it back, she'll usually come within a few feet of you and chew on it. You normally have to hold up a stick/item of interest and she'll drop it to get the object. But if she's lonely she'll drop it at your feet, look up at you, and roll it around your feet until you throw it. :doh:


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I voted 'other' because I have one golden who lives for retrieving...whatever it may be. Then I have one who could care less about it. I have tried with him and when I throw a ball he gives me a look like 'are you going to go and get that?' He is too much!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, welcome to the my world... my fetchaholic will DEMAND that we play fetch (indoors.. he loves to fetch his duck or other stuffed animals) for hourssssss.... no joke, there have been nights where i'll realize we are still playing the same fetch game at 9pm that we started at 5:30 when i got home from work. LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson isn't crazy about it....but he does love to do it. He's good for about a half hour of good off leash fetch a day...


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Shaker loves to play fetch and carries a ball with her at all times, just in case :. If you sit in the living room on a beautiful afternoon, she will bring all of her balls (all 35-40) to you and leave them at your feet, one at a time, apparently hoping that if she brings you "the" ball, you'll go outside and throw it for her.

She also brings in the dead things she kills in the yard (she has a pretty awesome prey drive for a golden).

Berr doesn't play with balls, and isn't a fetch fiend, but he will retrieve a squeakie if you toss it and he always brings you a squeakie if he sees you're squeakie-less. (He's such a silly dog)


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

My parents have a dog that, as she aged, became less and less interested in fetch. Now, if you throw something at her -- even close enough to catch -- she'll just let it hit her in the face! Silly girl...

I don't have my pupper until Friday, so I'll vote on the weekend.  But how can he not? Of course he'll retrieve! (cutely!)


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He can - when he wants to and if he is not distracted by other fun things. For example, he could care less at the dog park. Too many interesting things. But at home, yes. Although, he won't bring it back to me. He just parades in front of me with this "look what I have and you don't" face on...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

celeigh, sam is the same way... as fetch-obsessed as he is in our house, he will not do it at the dog park or even for very long out in the backyard.. he is wayyyyy to distracted by all the neat things outside (other dogs, birds, plants that need to be ripped out of the ground, etc..)


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I have one that does and one that doesn't.... check that, Sophie will only retrieve something she thinks Sidney wants, her thing is to get him into a tug-o-war.

There was also another thread I started back in Novemeber about this very thing http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=23361&highlight=retrieve 
You can check it out also to see how our polls compare and to get even more opinions...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Anything,anytime,anyplace!!!.


----------



## SweetSouthernGirl (Feb 27, 2008)

oh my gosh! I totally feel you. I have never had a dog that would fetch. and I found my golden about 1 yr ago on the side of the road and she would fetch nething and everything and then it turned into just tennis balls and now that i live with my in-laws so loves to have whatever toy the other dog was chewing on. haha.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both Oakly and Caue retrieve for a little while but they both seem to get distracted after a few throws.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Goldens both play Fetch, but they don't retrieve in the "true" sense of the word.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadie loves to retrieve she actually brings the ball back to me, unlike her brother. Comet will go get it and he brings it right to his crate until there are no more to go get.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver - "No" he doesn't retrieve but engages in a game of chase.

Nygel - "Yes" he loves to retrieve, bring it right back & drops on command. 

If I can't get Oliver to bring something back to me, I send Nygel to get it from Oliver & bring it back to me.

It's funny that they are both soooo different as they were engaged in the same play as puppies..... hmmmm


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> celeigh, sam is the same way... as fetch-obsessed as he is in our house, he will not do it at the dog park or even for very long out in the backyard.. he is wayyyyy to distracted by all the neat things outside (other dogs, birds, plants that need to be ripped out of the ground, etc..)


Baileys the same! At the park he will chase after it, but not bring it back. He runs to it and just stands there looking at it. :uhoh: Inside he will go after it for ages but sometimes prefers a game of keepaway instead.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Some of my goldens have been great retrievers, some not so much. So I checked 'other' in the poll.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay...break down. Tucker brings the ball right back to hand and if I drop it he will pick it up for me and place it in my hand again. Shadow keeps one ball in his mouth at all times and brings the other about 2 feet away and drops it, but only if Tucker is outside, otherwise he will bring it right back to me.


----------



## heather R (Feb 23, 2008)

Of tree goldens that we have had; Kelsi is the 1st to retrieve. Until she was a year old; she saw no need to retrieve. After one, it was as if a lightbulb went off and she has loved to retrieve! She is extremely fast so only the fastest dogs at local park can outrun her.

She would also love stick retrieving but after she became stick obsessive and growled at other dogs, we have stopped her from playing with sticks.
She's okay with a  ball and other dogs.

Heather R


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I must say I have never seen a retriever without them retrieving SOMETHING! Even if it is underwear or socks (their favs). 

But the neatest thing is to take them to a field training event and watch them retrieve a bird! I have never been as impressed as watching my 5 month old girl Lamb Chop retrieve a MALLARD in her mouth! I am just upset I did not have a camera to take the pic. 

But I'll settle for them retrieving the socks when we are not in the field ...


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Chase was apparently a born retriever (our very first Golden that was) - when we brought him home at 7 weeks 6 days he started retrieving. He also started retrieving the morning papers (now including Sunday ones, which are quite heavy with all the ads) the week he came home. 

We're thrilled since it is good exercise (although I can see where obsessive retrieving could get kinda old kinda quick!)

Diane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson will retrieve most anything. He loves his tennis balls...then sticks and plastic bottles.

Cosmo will retrieve at times, but it's more of a tease Samson kind of thing...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

goldenmomof3 said:


> I must say I have never seen a retriever without them retrieving SOMETHING! Even if it is underwear or socks (their favs).
> 
> But the neatest thing is to take them to a field training event and watch them retrieve a bird! I have never been as impressed as watching my 5 month old girl Lamb Chop retrieve a MALLARD in her mouth! I am just upset I did not have a camera to take the pic.
> 
> But I'll settle for them retrieving the socks when we are not in the field ...


Socks, mallards, it's all good!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Depends on if your definition of "retrieve" includes giving back to me whatever they went and got. If it does--then nope. Goin' and gettin' what I throw is a snap--bringin' it back and lettin' me have it is a whole 'nother proposition.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Yup. She is 1/2 black lab and 1/2 golden retriever, so I guess she has no choice, right? LOL! She is my 2 for 1 deal!


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

At our soccer field complex, we have 100's of dirt mounds awaiting completion of a road construction project. These dirt mounds are infested with weeds/brush/nasty stuff. Toby will retrieve his "bumper" all day when thrown out there. He'll search almost endlessly until he finds it, then bring it back to me.

However...... toss him a tennis ball in the back yard, and he MIGHT chase it once. Toss it a second time and he'll generally give me that look someone earlier described similar to... "well, are you gonna go get that thing now that you've tossed it away?" :doh:

AM.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Til she drops, she always brings us things to throw. she is also a pro at catching a frisbee._


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hiro definately is a retrieve-o-holic. I cant get him to stop- its quite sad to finally cut him off when its bed time. he does the typical "im really excited OOO something on the floor PICK IT UP" thing I've heard of a lot of Goldens doing too lol.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Daisy will retrieve all the time but does she drop it all the time???? Nope :*


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

They are retrievers. I think Daisy feels like she looses a part of herself when something gets thrown and she cannot bring it back. She hated this in puppy class when someone would bring a toy and throw it around, she wined and looked at me like "mommy why??". I feel sorry for those golden's not allowed to do what they are bred to do, fetch it up.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Zander has OCD when it comes to any kind of ball. He will retrieve it whether it's his or not ( not good at a dog park lol ). he will retrieve a ball as many times as you throw it, inside or outside doesant matter to him.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a Golden Deceiver - - he may catch the ball if you carefully aim for his nose, if he does catch he just gives it to the Wide Retreiver (fat lab - not really fat, but the potential is there)


----------

